# ACS Assessment - Notary stamp or just true copy



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am about to scan my documents for ACS assessment and have quick query regarding certified copy.

Are all documents needs to be 

1) notarized(red round color stamp in India by Notary advocate) OR

2) just "True Copy" stamp with advocate sign, stamp enough?

Or above 1) & 2) both required to make documents certified?

Currently I have documents with just true copy stamp, sign from advocate. will that suffice?

Please help me.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to scan my documents for ACS assessment and have quick query regarding certified copy.
> 
> ...



Hi Ashish,

The certifying lawyer should be Notary public. Below are the guidelines for certifying documents:

All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF 
files. 
A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original 
document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
 The signature of the certifying person
 The date signed and name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (eg: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy 

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> The certifying lawyer should be Notary public. Below are the guidelines for certifying documents:
> 
> ...


Thanks Savio for response.

That means, I have to get notary stamp on it. I just had true copy on it but not notary stamp(red color round stamp). I will get that on documents and will appy for assessment.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

Actually I was confused because in guidelines its nowhere said it needs to be notarised but just true copy of original. so i got it done just true copy. So I have to get notary stamp on it. please confirm?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Actually I was confused because in guidelines its nowhere said it needs to be notarised but just true copy of original. so i got it done just true copy. So I have to get notary stamp on it. please confirm?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish



Yes mate.. you need to get copies of the documents notarized. It is mentioned in the guidelines.


----------



## vishnu_cute05 (Jan 25, 2016)

savioanbu said:


> Yes mate.. you need to get copies of the documents notarized. It is mentioned in the guidelines.


Hi,

I was just going through your posts
i saw that you have tried to clear IELTS but no avail.
My suggestion. please do PTE-A.
i did that and in single attempt i passed. 
im very sure you will easy get good marks.. in that ..
just my personal suggestion.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

what is this "witnessed before me" on a stat dec?
we get the stat dec signed by the colleague then get it notorized with a true copy stamp. what else is needed?

I am talking about a sample SD I saw here.

====================================================================

Declared by: (XXXXXX_SUPERVISOR)
Employed at xxxxxxxxxx
Company website: 
Official Email ID: 
Personal Mail ID: 
Office Phone No.: 
Personal Phone No.: 

Declared at ** on of .
Before me,
==================================================
please advice what needs to go here.


----------



## Kalra Harvinder (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi only true copy is enough....Red stamp is not required ...


----------

